# Beginner with Nikon EM



## kerryann (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi,

Just wondered if anyone could help or has any ideas as to what has gone wrong? I bought a Nikon EM at weekend bought some film for it took some pictures went to have it developed and there was nothing on it! Nothing at all.

I think it could have had something to do with my other half opening the case half way through me taking pictures?? could i be right?

I think everything else is working fine with it, am i using it wrong or do you think it could be broken?

I'm new to the whole world of photography so i'm completely at a loss as to what happened please help!!

Many thanks 
kerry


----------



## dinodan (Aug 30, 2010)

"I think it could have had something to do with my other half opening the case half way through me taking pictures?? could i be right?"

Umm, yeah...

Was it negative or slide film?


----------



## Early (Aug 30, 2010)

Assuming the negatives are clear, it sounds more like the film never advanced through the camera.  It was a very common event way back when.


----------



## danielsmith4213 (Aug 30, 2010)

Sounds like it had something to do with the other half... I have a Nikon EM and have to say it's a pleasure to use. Hopefullly your next roll of film will work out for you.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 30, 2010)

I have a feeling the film wasn't attached to the take-up spool properly. DId you verify that the film was advancing through the camera as you were taking pictures, by looking to see if the rewind crank was moving counter-clockwise as each frame of film was advanced into position????

I have a feeling that "your other half" is not responsible, and that the problem lies within you, Luke!


----------

